# Logan Taper Attachments



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2018)

The question has come up more than once as to whether or not Logan ever actually supplied a taper attachment that was an add-on to the existing cross slide and that attached in place of the chip guard as opposed to the replacement one-piece cross slide with provision for attaching to a taper attachment.  The short answer appears to be "no".  A recent thread included a MrPete video of him making such an add-on part but I can't find any evidence of Logan ever having offered something similar.  Every catalog reference to taper attachments includes a statement something like "becomes a permanent part of the lathe", which refers to the modified cross slide.


----------



## Wolfram Malukker (Dec 19, 2018)

Mine is an add-on to the cross slide, it's a milled and ground steel flat that is profiled to bolt on to the cross slide after the way cover is unbolted.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 19, 2018)

Wolfram Malukker said:


> Mine is an add-on to the cross slide, it's a milled and ground steel flat that is profiled to bolt on to the cross slide after the way cover is unbolted.


Any chance you could post some picts?


----------



## Wolfram Malukker (Dec 23, 2018)

Sure, just look a few threads down in the aquisition and clean up thread.


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2018)

photo of my 2557V.


----------



## Razzle (Dec 30, 2018)

If you look at the Logan manual you will find a Logan taper attachment listed. My 1947 820 has an original taper cross slide. It is one piece. I don't have the taper attachment itself but I intend to build one. Tubelcain has a later video where someone sent him an original cross slide and he compares it to the one he made. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2018)

It appears that all of the Logan original taper attachments, unlike most other badges, use the lengthened one piece cross slide instead of replacing the chip guard with an extension.


----------

